# A Vindication of the Presbyterial-Government and Ministry



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 12, 2014)

This book was published by the authority of the provincial assembly which met at London in 1649:

https://archive.org/stream/vindicationofpre00walk#page/n3/mode/2up

I am sure that Chris can tell us more about it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 12, 2014)

It was an official paper of the London provincial assembly which had previously, while only an informal body, authored Jus Divinum Regiminis (divine right of church government). Some history is noted at this link.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 12, 2014)

My prediction was accurate. Thanks.


----------

